# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  prośba o interpretację wyników tomografii kręgosłupa lędźwiowego

## maciejmoszczynski

Od dawna odczuwam bóle kręgosłupa lędźwiowego, dotychczas można było wytrzymać, ale ostatnio pojawiają się coraz silniejsze ataki bólu które promieniują do pachwiny jąder bioder a nawet kolan czy stóp, przy większych bólach mam problemy z wysikaniem się i czasami muszę odczekać kilka minut podczas który czasami też drętwieją nogi, czasami na dole pleców pojawia się nadwrażliwość na dotyk i wtedy boli od samego dotyku. Ostatnio byłem u neurologa który wysłał mnie na tomografię. Bardzo proszę o interpretację tych wyników oraz co można ewentualnie zrobić. Lekarz dał mi tylko dwa leki na rozluźnienie mięśni oraz przeciwbólowy które za bardzo nie pomogły.

Wynik tomografii kręgosłupa lędźwiowego
Niespojenie łuku kręgu S1 - wariant anatomiczny. Obniżenie krążka międzykręgowego L5/S1 z jego uwypukleniem typu bulding i zmniejszeniem wymiaru strzałkowego kanału kręgowego do wartości granicznej tj. 12mm. Na poziomie L4/5 uwypuklenie krążka typu bulding z wpukleniem jego struktur na ok. 5mm do światła kanału, pole przekroju poprzecznego oraz wymiar strzałkowy kanału kręgowego na tym poziomie w granicach normy. Poza tym obraz kręgosłupa L-S bez innych uchwytnych zmian o znaczeniu chorobowym.
Będę bardzo wdzięczny za pomoc

----------

